
Intel says it will build a fleet of 100 fully autonomous vehicles - anthraxstars
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2017/8/9/16119000/intel-mobileye-self-driving-cars-level-4
======
johansch
It is a bit funny how Intel always jumps onto _every single_ computing trend,
and then never ever makes any money from these bets in the end.

How long has this been going on? At least since the mid 90s.

